# BNR 1.4T Catless DP- COMING SOON



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Coming soon! Looking at $250 shipped on these.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

And after I already bought mine from zzp but congratulations on getting bigger I'm glad to help out in any way I can.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Good price! Can't wait


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Awesome, glad to see some more aftermarket support.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Header next Jerry


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

How long until this is available?


----------



## scott allen (May 10, 2013)

Do you have to have a tune for this?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

scott allen said:


> Do you have to have a tune for this?


You would only need to delete the catalyst code since your removing a cat 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

I've sold like 5-6 of these and we're making more. I'll post here when we have them in stock. They include a second bung for a wide band at no extra cost, it comes plugged so you can choose not to use it, but it's there if you want it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We've got 3 in stock ready to go and more on the way.

Bad News Racing 1.4T Catless Downpipe


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

that's a nice piece! I need to get one soon.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

any diff, in sound? im guessing not much (i hope)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

It will be just a hair louder than stock with the rest of the exhaust being stock.


----------



## oldskool (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome product and price guys - bonus points for including the WB bung!!:3tens:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

All of ours come with the bung at no additional cost


----------



## Rockcruzeltz (Sep 28, 2013)

Sorry, I'm a nube to the compact scene. What are the added benefits to the catless down pipe on stock exhaust? Also, what are the added gains to also adding the offroad mid pipe vs spun metal mid pipe you offer? Looking to keep stock muffler for the quietness, just looking to make a great mpg commuter for work. Already installed K&N CAI and looking to do Trifecta tune this week.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Rockcruzeltz said:


> Sorry, I'm a nube to the compact scene. What are the added benefits to the catless down pipe on stock exhaust? Also, what are the added gains to also adding the offroad mid pipe vs spun metal mid pipe you offer? Looking to keep stock muffler for the quietness, just looking to make a great mpg commuter for work. Already installed K&N CAI and looking to do Trifecta tune this week.


If your looking for MPG your going about it all wrong exhaust dosnt help. What you need is a light foot and patience. But if you wanna wake the 1.4l up then this is a good investment.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Just bought one last night. Haven't told wife excited for it looking to buy more products in a few weeks.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Any plans for a full exhaust?


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

I have this on my cruze currently with the zzp catless mp and a custom catback but it wa the first piece i installed of my exhaust so stand alone all exhaust stock this thing is DOPE! you hear the turbo spool and the slight high pitch noise that comes with it. I couldnt be happier


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Nobody said:


> Any plans for a full exhaust?


Going to being doing a custom setup. Once my bonus check from work comes in. 2.5" pipe to a flowmaster super 40 just for poops and giggles.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Make a midpipe! I love your down pipe!


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

I got my BNR downpipe and ZZP catless midpipe ordered today  cant wait to get them on. Anyone here do the swap with just jackstands? I can do the swap myself but Its still freezing here and if its going to be a pain to get anything off Ill take it to my exhaust guy and get him to bolt them on.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

mikeeitup said:


> Make a midpipe! I love your down pipe!


I'm hoping BNR comes out with a complete exhaust for the Cruze. I'd snatch that up in a heartbeat


----------

